# Peptides + Slin combined in one syringe?



## Daniel11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nevermind why...  

Is there any issue with combining insulin and peptides in a single syringe? 
Would they have some adverse chemical affect on each other?


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah it becomes gel like and hurts a bit going in. I wouldn't recommend doing it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah dont be lazy or cheap...dont do it.


----------



## Bigmedic (Sep 6, 2013)

Wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'll stick to separate pins


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 8, 2013)

As others stated definitely separate pins.


----------

